# Weihnachten + der Winter stehen vor der Tür...



## Konov (27. November 2010)

Kurz und bündig:

Freut ihr euch auf Weihnachten und den Winter? Bitte um zahlreiche Antworten mit Angaben von Gründen! 

Ich persönlich habe bereits jetzt mehr als genug von Weihnachten und außer den leckeren Ess- und Trinkgewohnheiten reizt mich am Fest der Liebe irgendwie überhaupt nichts. Den Winter empfinde ich im Moment als eher nervig, generell aber immer als eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2010)

Naja, Weihnachten bedeutet Kohle und bissel Spaß, mehr nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. November 2010)

Naja, ich meide Kaufhäuser so gut es geht. Den Trubel finde ich auch ätzend. Mit dem religösen Zusammenhang braucht mir keiner kommen. Aber sonst werd ich von Weihnachten und Schnee weder positiv noch negativ berührt.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, ich meide Kaufhäuser so gut es geht. Den Trubel finde ich auch ätzend. Mit dem religösen Zusammenhang braucht mir keiner kommen. Aber sonst werd ich von Weihnachten und Schnee weder positiv noch negativ berührt.



Dann deckt sich unsere Meinung ziemlich genau


----------



## Rayon (27. November 2010)

Weihnachten ist teuer, seit der Scheidung eigentlich nurnoch frustrierend: ergo ich hoffe es geht fix rum. Aber wozu gibts Bier <3. Und Schnee hass ich mehr als alles andere. ich brauch Grillwetter


----------



## Silenzz (27. November 2010)

Ich liebe Wheinachten aber hasse den Winter  Ist ernsthaft so, ich hab lieber Sand in den Schuhen als Schnee im Kragen... Und diese unerträgliche Kälte erst.... Ich frier schon wenn ich nur rausgucke und den Schnee sehe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Weihnachten ist wegen der Geschenke und dem Essen toll. Und Winter ist auch schön, weil es Schnee gibt und es schön kalt ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. November 2010)

Also ich find Weihnachten und den Winter geil^^
Schön draußen Schneeballschlacht machen, sich dann im warmen zuhause auf nen Kakao freuen, hachja 
Und Weihnachten bedeutet ja wie immer, Geld & Socken ^^

und nicht vergessen, esst nicht den gelben schnee!


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

Weihnachten = toll, da Familie, Geschenke, paar ruhige Tage etc.
Winter = mies, da kalt und Schnee und kalt.


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2010)

Weihnachten ist Super - Wär aber besser wenns im Sommer wär. Ich hab noch vom letzten Winter genug vom Schnee und Glatteis - ich bin letzten winter so richtig schön ausgerutscht ein paar mal...


----------



## Tilbie (27. November 2010)

Ich find den Winter toll . Sommer is zwar auch schön, aber da neft mich diese Hitze immer wenn man nachts nich einschlafen kann.
Und Weihnachten is sowieso toll, ganze Familie zusammen, lecker Essen und Geld.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2010)

Ok, wenn ich das so lese hier, scheint es auch in erster Linie mit der persönlichen Beziehungs- bzw. Familien-Situation zusammenzuhängen, ob Weihnachten gern gesehen ist oder weniger. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es nur mir auffällt aber wenn es Richtung Weihnachten geht verändert sich der Geruch der Luft...und dieses Jahr hab ich i-wie ein sehr komisches Gefühl dabei
Ansonsten Weihnachten top
Winter flop


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2010)

Also ich hasse Weihnachten (schon immer, liegt wahrscheinlich daran das i als Kind mit meiner Mutter kaum bis gar nicht X-Mas gefeiert habe), der einzigste Grund warum ich einen auf Gutmensch während dieser Zeit mache (wirklich der EINZIGSTE Grund) ist mein Sohn. 
Aber Winter selber mag ich, da ist es wenigstens net so scheiße heiß das man eingeht 
UNd man kann auch im tiefsten Schnee grillen nur so am Rande


----------



## Luminesce (28. November 2010)

Bin konfessionslos aufgewachsen, kenne das traditionelle Weihnachten mit der Familie nicht... Geschenke gab es bei uns trotzdem aber nur aus Spass *g*.
Ich freue mich auf die gute Stimmung an Weihnachten, aber nicht auf Weihnachten selbst, da ich es nicht feiere.

Und naja ich mag den Winter nicht wirklich...  Schlittschuhlaufen is ja ganz funny, würde aber lieber 3 Monate durchschlafen


----------



## Nuxxy (28. November 2010)

Ich freue mich sehr auf dieses Weihnachten, da es das erste mit meiner jetzigen Freundin sein wird ( Mistelzweig inc!), und weil es so schön Kalt ist und der Schnee so wunderbar weiß

Auch Silvester mag ich gerne, auch wenn ich immer Vollbreit bin mir Böller von unseren Nachbarn hole und die leuten vor die Füße werfe


----------



## Konov (28. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Ich freue mich sehr auf dieses Weihnachten, da es das erste mit meiner jetzigen Freundin sein wird ( Mistelzweig inc!), und weil es so schön Kalt ist und der Schnee so wunderbar weiß
> 
> Auch Silvester mag ich gerne, auch wenn ich immer Vollbreit bin mir Böller von unseren Nachbarn hole und die leuten vor die Füße werfe



Vielleicht sollte man zum Thema Silvester noch eine extra Umfrage machen. 

Irgendwie ist die Vorfreude auf Silvester bei mir seit Jahren doch sehr gedämpft. Außer feiern und saufen passiert doch irgendwie immer dasselbe. Und wenn man dann nicht mal religiös ist, hat das ganze nur einen konsumorientierten hintergrund...


----------



## skyline930 (28. November 2010)

Auf Weihnachten freu ich mich schon, aber bei uns sinds jetzt schon gefühlte -10°, und ich friere. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man zum Thema Silvester noch eine extra Umfrage machen.
> 
> Irgendwie ist die Vorfreude auf Silvester bei mir seit Jahren doch sehr gedämpft. Außer feiern und saufen passiert doch irgendwie immer dasselbe. Und wenn man dann nicht mal religiös ist, hat das ganze nur einen konsumorientierten hintergrund...



Silvester feier ich auch gar nicht. Meine Freundin muss eh arbeiten, meine Freunde sind in allen Himmelsrichtungen in ihren Uni-Städten vertreut, also werd ich mir das Feuerwerk in WoW angucken. OMG SUCHTI!!


----------



## Calinna (28. November 2010)

Ich freue mich schon auf Weihnachten, auf die gemütlichen Weihnachtsmärkte, auf einen netten Abend bzw. gemütliche Feiertage mit der Familie und ein sehr leckeres Weihnachtsessen. (Das Silvester-Essen nicht zu vergessen)
Ich freue mich auf den schön dekorierten Baum, den ich zwar nicht in meiner Wohnung finden werde, dafür bei meinen Eltern genießen darf, ohne damit auch nur ein bisschen Arbeit zu haben.
Achja, und die freien Tage nicht zu vergessen... In meinem Beruf gilt der 24. als Feiertag, macht also ein verlängertes Wochenende. Der 31. ebenso, womit die letzte Dezember-Woche auch nur 4 Arbeitstage hat.

Mhh. Der Winter... Hat seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten. Wenn ich gemütlich in meiner Wohnung sitze und zu den Fenstern raus schaue und sehe, wie schön weiß alles ist, und wie die Kinder fröhlich im Schnee spielen, das finde ich schön.
Allerdings, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich bei diesem Wetter, Schnee(-Matsch), Eis und Glätte, ins Auto steigen soll und zur Arbeit fahren muss, bzw. diesen Winter mehrfach eine längere Strecke über Autobahn vor mir habe, das wird eine ziemlich ungemütliche, rutschige und gefährliche Angelegenheit...


----------



## Konov (28. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Silvester feier ich auch gar nicht. Meine Freundin muss eh arbeiten, meine Freunde sind in allen Himmelsrichtungen in ihren Uni-Städten vertreut, also werd ich mir das Feuerwerk in WoW angucken. OMG SUCHTI!!



LOL

Naja in WoW angucken werde ich es mir nicht, aber vllt bei ein paar Bier so tun, als gäbe es was zu feiern.


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2010)

Na ja. Weihnachten selbst, da freu ich mich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig drauf. Für mich sind das Tage, an denen ich mit beiden Elternteilen gleichzeitig schön an einem Tisch zusammensitze und es mal was Besonderes zu essen gibt, an denen man alles ruhig angehen lässt und keiner in Hektik verfällt, weil er ganz dringend noch irgendwo hin muss. Allerdings verstehen sich meine beiden getrennten Elternteile auch außerhalb von Weihnachten gut, also freundschaftlich gesehen, weswegen ich Weihnachten nicht brauche, um mir ein heiles Familienbild vorzustellen. Mein Vater und ich hatten die letzten beiden Jahre nicht mal einen Christbaum oder einen Adventskranz. Wozu auch? Wir sind die ganze Woche nicht da, ich hab letztes Jahr an Heiligabend, davor sogar bis zum 25. gearbeitet - viel Zeit, um den Baum zu schmücken und dann zu betrachten, bleibt da nicht. Meinen nächsten Weihnachtsbaum gibt es, wenn ich in ferner Zukunft mal Kinder habe.
Außerdem ist mein Dienstplan für Dezember noch gar nicht raus, vielleicht arbeite ich, wie letztes Jahr, an Heiligabend. Würd mir auch nix ausmachen, hat letztes Jahr sogar Spaß gemacht, weil viele Leute aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen wurden. Nur die überdurchschnittlich vielen Suizidversuche sind nicht so toll.
Weihnachtsmärkte machen mir hingegen Spaß. Nicht, weil ich mich da an Weihnachtstees, ätherischen Ölen für die Duftlampe, Plätzchen, Lebkuchen, Glühwein und Adventskränzen tot kaufe, sondern weil ich einfach gerne darüberschlendere und den Geruch sehr gerne mag - vorrausgesetzt, man hält an diversen Wurstständen die Luft an, denn der Mix aus Zimt-Orangen-Nelken-was-auch-immer-Weihnachtsduft zusammen mit Worschtebrot ist nicht so angenehm. Aber ansonsten macht es einfach Spaß, mit einer heißen Schokolade in den behandschuhten Fingern über den Weihnachtsmarkt zu schlendern.
Für mich bedeutet Weihnachten einfach ein paar "besinnliche" Tage, an denen man seine Ruhe vor der Welt hat und mit den Menschen, die man liebt, etwas unternehmen kann.


Was das Wetter angeht - Ich bin sowieso eher ein Winterkind. Im Sommer schwitz ich mich zu Tode und wünsch mir den Winter herbei und genau der ist jetzt da. Wundervoll. Wenn mir kalt ist, zieh ich eben noch einen Pulli an, oder einen Schal, oder Handschuhe, oder deck mich zu Hause zu. Ich find die Kälte bei weitem angenehmer als dieses Dauerschwitzen im Sommer. Außerdem kann ich schlechter schlafen, wenn es warm ist. Und wenn mir abends in meinem Bettchen zu kalt ist, deck ich mich eben zusätzlich noch mit der Fleecedecke zu.
Der Schnee hingegen ist mir nicht ganz so recht. Erstens habe ich einen Weg von knapp 45km zur Arbeit - der bei Schnee und Eis nicht wirklich Spaß macht, weil die ersten knapp 20 km über Land sind, bevor man auf die (meist geräumte und gestreute) Autobahn fährt, zweitens fahre ich ja auch berufsmäßig Auto. Letztes Jahr hatten wir an einem Freitag solches Eis auf den Straßen, dass wirklich fast nichts mehr ging. Morgens fing es an und bis mittags waren die Straßen echt vereist. Für eine Fahrt von der Dialysepraxis nach Hause hieß es von der Leitstelle: "Macht mal Sondersignal an, sonst kommt ihr da morgen früh erst an." Also Frau ins Auto gepackt, Blaulicht an, im Schneckentempo vor uns hin gekrochen. Normalerweise brauchen wir für exakt diese Fahrt (die Frau muss dreimal die Woche zur Dialyse, also eine Standardfahrt quasi) 15-20 Minuten, je nach Verkehrslage, natürlich ohne Sondersignal. An diesem Tag - Anderthalb Stunden MIT Sondersignal. Auf dem Weg mussten wir ungefähr dreimal anhalten, weil direkt vor unseren Augen ein Unfall passiert ist - Und man muss ja schauen, ob jemand verletzt ist. Die Patientin nahm's zum Glück gelassen, die ist wirklich eine Nette, aber wenn ich mir andere Patienten vorstelle, die wir des öfteren fahren, wird mir ganz anders. Nun ja, 5 Überstunden kamen noch dazu, weil noch so viel abgearbeitet werden musste.
Fazit: Kälte - ja, gerne, dagegen kann ich mich anziehen. Schnee und Eis? Bitte an Tagen, an denen ich nicht arbeiten muss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Naja normalerweise freue ich mich IMMER auf den Winter, da ich 1. Geburtstag habe, 2. Weihnachten ansteht und 3. hoffentlich Schnee fällt. Dieses Jahr freue ich mich allerdings nur auf meinen B-Day... weil es ein extrem teurer Monat wird und ich auf den Schnee 0 Bock habe. Und erst die Musik im Radio...


----------



## Deanne (28. November 2010)

Ich kriege jetzt schon Magenschmerzen, wenn ich nur an Weihnachten denke. Ein Weihnachtsfan war ich noch nie, aber dieses Jahr ist es besonders schlimm. Meine Eltern sind geschieden und feiern mit ihren Partnern, ich werde also mehr oder weniger herumgeschoben und gehöre nirgendwo richtig dazu. 
Mein Freund fährt über die Feiertage zu seiner Familie und feiert im Kreis seiner Eltern und Geschwister.

Also werde ich Weihnachten wohl zuhause bleiben und versuchen, dem ganzen Mist irgendwie aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Gegen den Winter habe ich eigentlich nichts. Ich soll wegen meiner empfindlichen Haut eh aus der Sonne bleiben, insofern ist das kalte, düstere Wetter ideal. 
Nervig wird es allerdings, wenn man längere Strecken mit dem Auto fahren muss und die Straßen zugefroren sind. Zudem der Schnee ja meist nicht lange weiß bleibt, sondern gleich zu einer ekligen, braunen Matsche wird, die dann mit romantischer Weihnachtszeit so gar nichts mehr zu tun hat.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kriege jetzt schon Magenschmerzen, wenn ich nur an Weihnachten denke. Ein Weihnachtsfan war ich noch nie, aber dieses Jahr ist es besonders schlimm. Meine Eltern sind geschieden und feiern mit ihren Partnern, ich werde also mehr oder weniger herumgeschoben und gehöre nirgendwo richtig dazu.



Willkommen im Club 



Deanne schrieb:


> Also werde ich Weihnachten wohl zuhause bleiben und versuchen, dem ganzen Mist irgendwie aus dem Weg zu gehen.



Und genau das ist jedes Jahr die Kunst aufs neue


----------



## LiangZhou# (28. November 2010)

Hachja, es weinachtet wieder. Bedeutet also Plätzchen, Schnee, Glühwein, Märkte, hohe Ausgaben und Festmahl ;3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2010)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Hachja, es weinachtet wieder. Bedeutet also Plätzchen, Schnee, Glühwein, Märkte, hohe Ausgaben und Festmahl ;3



Ich glaub das Essen ist tatsächlich immer das Beste an Weihnachten...auch wenn die Waage immer um Gnade fleht und bettelt wien Penner


----------



## Qonix (28. November 2010)

Weihnachten -> Essen und Geschenke = toll

Winter -> kalt und vereiste Strassen = kein Motorrad fahren = scheisse


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xq_cc5Nekc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Einmal wieder ganz klein sein. <3


----------



## Deathstyle (28. November 2010)

Winter mag ich eigentlich, allerdings muss es morgens wenn ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre nicht unbedingt mit -7° in mein Gesicht Schnee-regnen, vorallem nicht schon im November. 

Weihnachten, naja, nicht so interessant eigentlich. Ich muss Heilig Abend und den ersten Weihnachtstag arbeiten, am zweiten feiern wir groß mit der Familie. Darauf freue ich mich, aber nicht weil Weihnachten ist sondern einfach weil ich die Gesellschaft meiner gesamten Familie und das gute Essen schätze. Geschenke gibts nicht, meine Eltern und ich haben uns zusammen ein neues Raklett gekauft - das ist genug geschenkt.


----------



## LiangZhou# (28. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Essen ist tatsächlich immer das Beste an Weihnachten...auch wenn die Waage immer um Gnade fleht und bettelt wien Penner




Und natürliche die Lieben in den Feiertagen :3


----------



## ThoWeib (28. November 2010)

Bei mir ist Weihnachten nicht unbedingt mit einer festlichen Stimmung verbunden. Aber so schlimm, dass Weihnachten vorbei sein möge, ist es auch nicht. Ein paar Tage Ruhe, das ist ganz angenehm.

Wenn's im Winter nicht so kalt und dunkel wäre, dann wäre er mir lieber. Auf einen Winter wie letztes Jahr könnt' ich glatt verzichten, und Schnee tut auch nicht unbedingt Not. Aber am liebsten wäre mir, es machte Plopp!, und es wäre Frühjahr.


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2010)

Winter= Endlich wiedermal. 

Weihnachten=



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GREGIsL26U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Meine Gedanken :>


----------



## Dominau (28. November 2010)

Schnee ist toll :>
Weinachten ist toll :>
Alles ist toll :>


----------



## Fauzi (28. November 2010)

Ich suche eine "Ich hasse Winter, Schnee und Weihnachten"-Gruppe..


----------



## Euphemia (28. November 2010)

Ich finde Weihnachten eigentlich nur noch nervig und dass man schon Mitte November von glitzerzeug Augenbrennen bekommt ist noch nerviger . Ich finde das ganze einfach etwas übertrieben und Geschenke kaufen jedes Jahr ist manchmal etwas anstrengend vor allem wenn die Leute die man beschenken kann schon alles haben oder sich die Sachen einfach selber kaufen.
 Winter an sich geht eigentlich, wenns richtig schönen Schnee hat. Dieses graue Gematsche dass dann mit der Zeit entsteht kann von mir aus schnell wieder schmelzen. Aber wenns richtig dicke Flocken schneit und dann auch noch so 20 cm liegen bleibt ist das schön anzusehen.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2010)

Weihnachten: Mir persönlich ziemlich wurscht, bei uns ist es tradition Silvester mit der Familie zu feiern und nicht weihnachten xD
Aber ich liebe diese Stimmung inklusive Punschbuden, Leuchteketten, und Christkindlmarkt. 

Winter: Ich mag die Stimmung, ich liebe den schnee, aber was mich so ankotzt ist in der früh durch die Kälte zu Stampfen, und das es so früh dunkel wird >.< Ansonsten mag ich den Winter. Weiss ist schön^^


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2010)

Weihnachten?Hab ich nichts mit am Hut.Feiern kein Weihnachten bei uns,allerdings mag ich die Stimmung und Atmosphäre und mit der Freundin auf den Weihnachtsmarkt macht auch spaß.

Winter?Lieber nicht.Ich hab eine abneigung gegen den Winter.Also gegen den Schnee die kälte.
Ich mag lieber den Sommer.
Ich liebe es von der Sonne geweckt zu werden und eine schönen Himmel zu sehen und dazu noch die wärme.Macht einfach super laune.
Heißt nicht das ich im winter total depri bin,ich hab eigentlich immer ein lächeln auf dem Gesicht,allerdings ist das ganze eher unangenehm.

Aber ich lass mir meine laune nicht vom winter verderben.Ich überlebs und kann mich dafür um so mehr auf den Frühling freuen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. November 2010)

Schnee -> doof
Kalt -> doof
Weihnachten -> nicht ganz schlecht würd ich nicht im Einzelhandel arbeiten und die Kunden ihre einkäufe starten, als ob es nach dem 24.12 nie wieder etwas zum essen gibt.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> [...]Ich bin sowieso eher ein Winterkind. Im Sommer schwitz ich mich zu Tode und wünsch mir den Winter herbei und genau der ist jetzt da. Wundervoll. Wenn mir kalt ist, zieh ich eben noch einen Pulli an, oder einen Schal, oder Handschuhe, oder deck mich zu Hause zu. Ich find die Kälte bei weitem angenehmer als dieses Dauerschwitzen im Sommer. Außerdem kann ich schlechter schlafen, wenn es warm ist. Und wenn mir abends in meinem Bettchen zu kalt ist, deck ich mich eben zusätzlich noch mit der Fleecedecke zu.[...]




Geht mir genauso.

 Was den Schnee angeht: ich freu mich drauf. Wo ich lebe ist Schnee ja fast schon eine echte Seltenheit. Solange es kein Schneematsch ist find ich Schnee spitze. 

Weihnachten ist sowieso toll, freu mich auf mein Geschenk und der schön geschmückte Weihnachtsbaum. Außerdem gibts bei uns immer ein Buffet mit vielen leckeren Sachen.


----------



## Zultharox (28. November 2010)

Freue mich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal seit langem sehr darauf an Weihnachten meine Familie (wieder) zusehen und auch auf das Geschenke machen.
Denn Schnee finde ich momentan auch noch sehr schön, allerdings hoffe ich dennoch, dass es nicht wieder bis März so bleibt. Gerade das Autofahren wird dann sehr unspaßig.


----------



## Tyro (28. November 2010)

Mag Weihnachten und Winter eigentlichen, was mir nur auf die Nüsse geht, ist dass man shcon seit Anfang November mit Weihnachten zugemüllt wird, Anfang Dezember wär ja ok, aber Ende Oktober/Anfang November waren meine Weihnachtsgefühle noch weit weit weg. Und Schnee mag ich eigentlich auch, nur seit dem ich letztes Jahr durch Schnee/Eis einen Autounfall hatte (kein Personenschaden, nur 2500€ Sachschaden) seh ich das ganze etwas differenzierter, Schnee ist schön und gut, aber als Autofahrer ätzend!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. November 2010)

Nur falls es jemanden interessiert, das Weihnachtszeug das ab Oktober im Einzelhandel steht wird bereits zur Osterzeit bestellt.
Und anderst herum, wird das Osterzeug bereits um die Weihnachtszeit herum bestellt. 

Klingt krank, ist aber so.


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nur falls es jemanden interessiert, das Weihnachtszeug das ab Oktober im Einzelhandel steht wird bereits zur Osterzeit bestellt.
> Und anderst herum, wird das Osterzeug bereits um die Weihnachtszeit herum bestellt.
> 
> Klingt krank, ist aber so.



Oktober? Du Optimist.

Ich könnte seit Jahren, wenn ich wollte, Lebkuchen aus dem Supermarkt zu meinem Geburtstag essen. Der ist Anfang September. Das geht mir manchmal auch ziemlich auf die Nerven. Meine Mutter kauft auch immer schön im Oktober schon Christstollen, dass ich dann zur Adventszeit auf alles Lust habe, aber nicht auf Christstollen. Da ist es gut, dass sie nicht mehr hier wohnt - Ich werd mir übernächste Woche das erste Stück Stollen dieses Jahr gönnen.


----------



## Deanne (29. November 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich liebe es von der Sonne geweckt zu werden und eine schönen Himmel zu sehen und dazu noch die wärme.Macht einfach super laune.



Ja, der Sommer, wie schön er doch ist. Bei gefühlten 50 Grad mit verschwitzen Leuten in der Bahn kuscheln und danach in der Uni im 8. Stock in einem fensterlosen Raum hocken. Da krieg ich auch immer richtig gute Laune.


----------



## Nuxxy (29. November 2010)

Ja nen Extra Thema dazu sollte man eventuell machen, trotzdem freue ich mich immer drauf mich schön zu besaufen und das ich endlich ein weiteres Jahr geschaft habe


----------



## shadow24 (29. November 2010)

hab ambivalentes gefühl angekreuzt,weil auf der einen seite ist weihnachten echt nur noch fetter kommerz,von september bis zum 24.12.,auf der anderen seite habe ich einen kleinen sohn udn für dne ist weihnachten,wie für mich damals, echt das grösste...da bin ich immer am schwanken zwischen aufregen über die tonnenweise werbung udn gerührt sein weil die kinder sich so schön freuen
udn dann freu ich mich einerseits auf schön schnee mit rodeln,schneeballschlacht udn iglo bauen und auf der anderen seite grauts mir wieder vor verstopften autobahnen auf dem weg zur arbeit wegen unfall oder glatteis(meist beides)
udn als letztes freu ich mich auf sylvester weil ich da wieder wie verrückt böllern kann udn auf der anderen seite hasse ich mich wieder dafür das ich so viel kohle verprasse für nix und am 01. januar hundertprozentig wieder mit dem schädel des jahres erwache wegen feiern bis zum abwinken
also zweigeteilter kann man kaum sein...


----------



## Dropz (29. November 2010)

Schneemassen und gemütlich im Warmen sitzen mit weihnachtsgeruch etc


----------



## iggeblackmoore (29. November 2010)

Ich sag nur Wham-Last Christmas :-!
Aber sonst freu ich mich auf den Winter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2010)

Winter: Toll
Schnee: Toller
Weihnachten: OMG AWESOME!

Reicht das?


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, der Sommer, wie schön er doch ist. Bei gefühlten 50 Grad mit verschwitzen Leuten in der Bahn kuscheln und danach in der Uni im 8. Stock in einem fensterlosen Raum hocken. Da krieg ich auch immer richtig gute Laune.




Tja,das mit der bahn stimmt.Aber von so einem Moment lass ich mir ganz bestimmt nicht meine laune verderben.

Die menschen sind dauernd nur am rumheulen.Werdet mal ein bisschen zufriedener


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, der Sommer, wie schön er doch ist. Bei gefühlten 50 Grad mit verschwitzen Leuten in der Bahn kuscheln und danach in der Uni im 8. Stock in einem fensterlosen Raum hocken. Da krieg ich auch immer richtig gute Laune.



Ach, sei doch nicht so negativ. Es hat ja nicht jeden Tag 35 Grad, es gibt auch genug Tage mit unter 30 Grad. Und naja, in der Bahn hast du im Winter das gleiche, nur dass man aufgrund weitreichender Jacken und Mäntel noch viel dichter kuschelt.

Welche ist denn dann deine Lieblingsjahreszeit?



> trotzdem freue ich mich immer drauf mich schön zu besaufen und das ich endlich ein weiteres Jahr geschaft habe



Entzieht sich meinem Verständnis, wie man sich auf so was freuen kann bzw. daran Spaß haben kann.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Weihnachten ist Stress pur, weil man es nicht nur der eigenen Familie recht machen muss, sondern auch noch der Familie der besseren Hälfte.
Also bedeutete es, dass ich jeden Tag in den Weihnachtstagen über 100km unterwegs sein werde und was Autofahren mit Schneechaos für nen Spass macht, muss ich keinem erklären.

Ich versuch im Jahr an jedem Tag zu 1/365 so freundlich und nett zu sein wie an Weihnachten


----------



## TrollJumper (29. November 2010)

Weihnachten ist was tolles find ich.
Aber... dieses Jahr fällt Weihnachten auf nen' Freitag oder? Na hoffentlich nicht auf den 13.


----------



## Kuya (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig:
> 
> Freut ihr euch auf Weihnachten und den Winter? Bitte um zahlreiche Antworten mit Angaben von Gründen!
> 
> Ich persönlich habe bereits jetzt mehr als genug von Weihnachten und außer den leckeren Ess- und Trinkgewohnheiten reizt mich am Fest der Liebe irgendwie überhaupt nichts. Den Winter empfinde ich im Moment als eher nervig, generell aber immer als eine willkommene Abwechslung.



ich freue mich nicht darauf!

Ich hasse den Winter, es ist klat, Niemand will großartig was unternehmen, ich hasse kälte, ich hasse nässe, und ich hasse Schnee.
Ich hasse Weihnachten, dass Fest der Familie... diese, und meine Exfreundin können von mir aus alleine Feiern, ich will keinen von denen sehen.
Des Fest der Freude... danach ist mir nicht zumute.
Wenn ich einen Weihnachtsbaum sehe, würde ich ihn gerne in brand stecken, und zusehen wie er langsam vor mir abbrennt.

...wolltest du nicht eine ehrliche Meinung!?


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ich freue mich nicht darauf!
> 
> Ich hasse den Winter, es ist klat, Niemand will großartig was unternehmen, ich hasse kälte, ich hasse nässe, und ich hasse Schnee.
> Ich hasse Weihnachten, dass Fest der Familie... diese, und meine Exfreundin können von mir aus alleine Feiern, ich will keinen von denen sehen.
> ...



Ja, unbedingt und ich kann dich gut verstehen.


----------



## Deanne (29. November 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Tja,das mit der bahn stimmt.Aber von so einem Moment lass ich mir ganz bestimmt nicht meine laune verderben.
> 
> Die menschen sind dauernd nur am rumheulen.Werdet mal ein bisschen zufriedener



Ich habe das auch nur gepostet, weil sich alle immer so übertrieben über den Winter aufregen. Dabei hat er auch schöne Seiten. Verschneite Landschaften, dem Schneetreiben zuschauen und dabei heißen Tee trinken, Schneeballschlachten und, und, und. Der Sommer wird von allen als Idealzustand beschrieben, aber auch er hat seine Macken.

Als Winterkind muss ich die kalte Jahreszeit wirklich mal in Schutz nehmen. Der Winter wird immer so stiefmütterlich behandelt.


----------



## Killerbeef (29. November 2010)

Ich mag die Stimmung und das ganze Feeling an Weihnachten  Bei mir beginnt die Weihnachtsstimmung, wenn ich das erste mal den Coca Cola Truck im Fernsehen sehe


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. November 2010)

Killerbeef schrieb:


> Ich mag die Stimmung und das ganze Feeling an Weihnachten  Bei mir beginnt die Weihnachtsstimmung, wenn ich das erste mal den Coca Cola Truck im Fernsehen sehe



Die würd ich so gerne mal sehen, aber irgendwie fahren die nie an meiner Stadt vorbei. Und wenn, dann nur die billigen, unbeleuchteten Dinger.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die würd ich so gerne mal sehen, aber irgendwie fahren die nie an meiner Stadt vorbei. Und wenn, dann nur die billigen, unbeleuchteten Dinger.



Die würd ich auch gern mal sehen, würde vorher aber ein Nagelband über die Straße legen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Die würd ich auch gern mal sehen, würde vorher aber ein Nagelband über die Straße legen.



Du bist ein schlechter Mensch.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist ein schlechter Mensch.



...aber ich bin einer!


----------



## Gnarl1337 (29. November 2010)

Also Winter regt mich richtig auf. Ich hab letztens die ersten Schneeflocken gesehen und war schon angepisst, dann bin ich mim Roller zur Schule und schön rumgeschlittert, hat eigentlich Spaß gemacht.
Dann heute ging's richtig los. Ich fahr mit Roller los (30km/h wohlbemerkt), schlitter direkt aus meiner Straße raus, klatsch um und freu mich über ein blutendes Bein und tausende von Kratzern -_-.
Seitdem kein Bock mehr auf Winter. Jetzt steht der Roller bei meiner Freundin und meine Eltern dürfen mich rumkutschieren . Dann diese eklige Kälte, ich frier mir schon den Arsch ab wenn ich nur das Fenster aufmache..
Weihnachten ist auch irgendwie nix besonderes mehr, man bekommt paar Geschenke, muss aber selber auch welche kaufen.. Da kommt doch nix bei raus?!


----------



## Perkone (29. November 2010)

Nachdem ich sowieso einigermaßen zu Alexithymie neige -> Geht mir komplett am Hintern vorbei. Ich hasse Weihnachtslieder und kann diese ganze Gefühlsduselei sowieso nicht ab. Was ist bitte an dieser Jahreszeit anders als dasses kalt, verschneit und eisig ist? Ich meine nix gegen Kälte, ich habs eh lieber eher kalt als heiß, aber dieses ganze Weihnachtszeug... Nur Geldmacherei in meinen Augen. Ist für mich nur ne Zeitspanne im Jahr wie auch Frühling Sommer und Herbst.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. November 2010)

yeahy Ferien
weihnachten war früher ganz nice...aber jetzt wärs mir auch egal wenn schon der 28. wär

schnee...sonntags kanns schnee haben soviel es will...aber nicht wenn ich montags zur arbeit fahren muss soll bitte trocken sein^^.


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

Naja dieses Weihnachten sehne ich herbei da ich mir nun endlich einen neuen TV kaufen darf ! Hab die Frau endlich überzeugt... Also wann is endlich WEIHNACHTEN ????? Zum Winter: muß ich net haben, is zwar mal nett im Schnee zu wandern aber wenn es +25C wären fänd ichs besser


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja dieses Weihnachten sehne ich herbei da ich mir nun endlich einen neuen TV kaufen darf ! Hab die Frau endlich überzeugt...



pantoffelheld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jaja Ich mag Schnee und Winter auch. 

Weihnachten... halt jedes Jahr der selbe kram.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. November 2010)

Der inoffizielle Weihnachtscountdown

Step 1)
Anfang September erscheinen im Supermarkt wie durch Zauberhand zwischen reduzierter Sonnenmilch und Probierpreisschokolade von Lindt ganz verschämt die ersten Lebkuchen und Marzipankartoffel.

Step 2)
Meine Lieblingsjoghurtsorten werden schlagartig durch Sorten ersetz die Jogurth kombinieren mit so naheligenden Dingen wie Dominosteinen, Spekulatiusskeksen und Bratäpfeln. Allen denkbaren und weniger denkbaren Lebensmittel wird nun Zimt zu gesetzt.

Step 3)
Ich ertappe mich bei dem Gedanken, dass ich mir noch nicht ein einziges Geschenk überlegt habe und schwöre mir selber (ich schwör alda), dass ich diese Jahr nicht bis zum 23.12. damit warte 

Step 4)
Im Werbefernsehen sitzen ständig glückliche Familien in riesigen Wohnzimmer um Weihnachtsbäume herum und essen irgendwelche Fertigprodukte die sie uns dann anpreisen.

Step 5)
Ich durchstöbere das Internet nach geeigneten Geschenken. Das ganze endet damit, dass ich mir eine neue DVD bestelle und bei youtube Fails hängenbleibe.

Step 6)
Die Straße vor meiner Behausung sieht plötzlich aus wie DisneyWorld. Selbst nachts ist mein Zimmer von der Weihnachtsdeko taghell beleuchtet. Ich spare Strom schlafe aber schlecht.

Step 7)
Legionen von Personen in Weihnachtsmannköstümen drücken mir in der Hauptstraße Flyer für Sonnenstudios, Kneipen mit Kegelbahn und Zeitschriftenabos in die Hand. (Personen ohne Weinachtsmankostüm wollen dass ich Tiere schütze und den Wasserbetreiben eins reinwürge, aber das sie nicht zeitgemäß kostümiert sind lass ich sie einfach auflaufen.)

Step 8) 
Meine Wohung verdreckt und die Haustiere hungern.
Der Grund dafür sind die unzähligen Weihnachtsfeiern zu denen ich nun genötigt werde und die mich mein Zauhuse nur noch sporadisch aufsuchen lassen.

Step 9)
Es ist der 23.12. Ich hetze los um Weihnachtsgeschenke zu kaufen

Step 10)
Weihnachten.
Ich bekomme Geschenke, Teile von toten Gänsen und einen Kater.
11 Monate Ruhe liegen vor mir


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> pantoffelheld
> 
> 
> Jaja Ich mag Schnee und Winter auch.
> ...



Naja 1k € krieg ich net so einfach durchgedrückt... nachher geht sie auch los und kauft so ein...


----------



## schneemaus (30. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja dieses Weihnachten sehne ich herbei da ich mir nun endlich einen neuen TV kaufen darf ! Hab die Frau endlich überzeugt... Also wann is endlich WEIHNACHTEN ????? Zum Winter: muß ich net haben, is zwar mal nett im Schnee zu wandern aber wenn es +25C wären fänd ichs besser



Echt? Erst an Weihnachten? Mein Geschenk dieses Jahr... Meine Eltern haben zusammengelegt und ich darf mir dafür und für einen Teil eigenes Geld nen neuen Rechner kaufen... Diese Woche  Ich bekomm mein Weihnachtsgeschenk also frühzeitig.

Wobei wir das im Sommer mal gesagt haben und meine Mutter, die einen noch älteren Rechner hat als ich, bekommt meinen jetzigen Rechner. Für die langt das. Für mich schon länger nicht mehr ^^

Weihnachten ist für uns aber eher was, wo man eben gemütlich beieinander hockt, sich was schenkt, was isst, was man sonst nicht isst und irgend nen Jahresrückblick im Fernsehen guckt und das Jahr nochmal Revue passieren lässt.


Eher freu ich mich auf Silvester, was ich wohl (wie die letzten 4 Jahre) mit meiner besten Freundin zusammen feiern werde, diesmal wieder bei ihr. Und auch bei ihr natürlich die Tradition: Dinner for One! (wie oft fällt er jetzt eigentlich über den Tigerkopf? Ich zähl jedes Jahr mit und weiß es ein Jahr später nicht mehr - Glaub das mach ich schon, seit ich 5 bin oder so  )


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Eher freu ich mich auf Silvester, was ich wohl (wie die letzten 4 Jahre) mit meiner besten Freundin zusammen feiern werde, diesmal wieder bei ihr. Und auch bei ihr natürlich die Tradition: Dinner for One! (wie oft fällt er jetzt eigentlich über den Tigerkopf? Ich zähl jedes Jahr mit und weiß es ein Jahr später nicht mehr - Glaub das mach ich schon, seit ich 5 bin oder so  )



Dinner for one ist natürlich Pflicht ! Und so 7 x über den Tigerkopf tippe ich mal^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. November 2010)

Echt, nur 7x? Dachte, das wäre öfter


----------



## Konov (30. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Step 3)
> Ich ertappe mich bei dem Gedanken, dass ich mir noch nicht ein einziges Geschenk überlegt habe und schwöre mir selber (ich schwör alda), dass ich diese Jahr nicht bis zum 23.12. damit warte



Geht mir wohl genauso! Ich hab keine Ahnung, wem ich was schenken soll und überhaupt habe ich auch keine Lust loszgehen. Ich glaub ich lade einfach alle zu einem Essen ein und lasse die Rechnung auf mich gehen!


----------



## Funstyle (30. November 2010)

Also Weihnachten geht mir wie immer ungefähr 2 Finger breit am Ar.... vorbei. Ich kann dieses geheuchel nicht mehr sehen. Immer schön auf heile Welt machen, obwohl sie eigendlich in Flammen steht.

Auf den Winter allerdings habe ich mich schon riesig gefreut. Snowboard aus der Ecke gekramt und ab auf die Piste. Naja erstmal gehts ins Sauerland, aber anfang nächsten Jahres gehts ins Ötztal. Apres Ski bis zum abwinken. 

MFG 
Funny


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie ist es trotz aller gammeligen Weihnachtsgedanken immer wieder schön aufzuwachen, aus dem Fenster zu schauen und Schnee zu sehen.
Aus irgendeinem Grund kommt er immer dann, wenn man ihn am wenigsten erwartet.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Dezember 2010)

Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe, find ich den Schnee sogar auch schön. Und solange es bis heute Abend um 8 Uhr nicht schneit, ist alles toll, ich will nämlich heute noch nach Köln. Und muss um die Uhrzeit fahren, weil meine beste Freundin, zu der ich fahre, heute noch arbeiten muss :/ Aber was soll's, dafür darf ich mir am Samstag mal den Weihnachtsmarkt in Köln anschauen <3


----------



## shadow24 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der inoffizielle Weihnachtscountdown
> Step 3)
> Ich ertappe mich bei dem Gedanken, dass ich mir noch nicht ein einziges Geschenk überlegt habe und schwöre mir selber (ich schwör alda), dass ich diese Jahr nicht bis zum 23.12. damit warte
> 
> ...




hahaha,sehr geil und vor allem haargenau wie bei mir...der einzige für den ich immer schon rechtzeitig was habe ist mein kleiner sohn,weil der fast schon nach den sommerferien ein wunschzettel an den weihnachtsmann schreibt


----------



## schneemaus (1. Dezember 2010)

Was Geschenke angeht... Für meinen Vater hab ich schon was, aber auch nur, weil meine Mutter und ich das zusammen über amazon bestellt haben. Meine Mutter hätte sicherlich gerne auch was zu Weihnachten, meine beste Freundin (die am gleichen Tag auch noch Geburtstag hat, aber wenigstens nur ein Geschenk im Jahr  ), meine kleine Cousine kriegt auch noch was... Aber alles noch nicht besorgt :/ Wahrscheinlich setz ich mich am 23. oder 24. ins Auto und kauf was, wie eigentlich immer, auch wenn ich mir IMMER vornehme, dass ich mir DIESES JAHR die Geschenke früher kaufe. Pustekuchen, wird eh nix draus.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

also isch hab alle jeschenke....*flöt* bin ein streber gell ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2010)

Wir schenken uns in der Familie nix, weil das eh jeden nervt.

Ich brauche nur was für meine Freundin, meine Nichte und meinen Neffen. Denen hab ich glücklicherweise im Herbst erst meinen PC geschenkt, weil ich den nicht mehr brauchte. Zudem bekam der Neffe an seinem Geburtstag ein fettes Playmobil - Agentenboot für 50 Euro. Da tun es wohl zu Weihnachten ein paar Socken.

Bleibt nur das Problem mit dem Weiblein...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da tun es wohl zu Weihnachten ein paar Socken.


Um Gottes willen! meinst du nicht ernst oder?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen! meinst du nicht ernst oder?



Was soll man sonst einem 8-jährigen schenken, der wirklich alles an Spielzeug besitzt, aber an Büchern kein Interesse zeigt?


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2010)

Step 11 für mich:
Ich lese einen Bericht von Ohrchen und mein Abend ist gerettet ;3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag den Winter aus vielen Gründen.

Es ist kalt, d.h., dass man immer schön gut schlafen kann. Sport im Freien ist nochmal 10 mal so geil und macht Spaß.

Auch der Wintersport im Fernsehen am Wochenende ist toll. Kälte macht mir wenig aus.

Hat zwar auch seine Nachteile, aber die Vorteile überwiegen.

Weihnachten ist toll, tolle Stimmung und es kommen coole Reportagen auf N24 undso. 

Und natürlich Geschenke. :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachten finde ich zum Kotzen. Die kitschige Dekoration, die nervige Verwandschaft und jeder demonstriert mit total bescheuerten Geschenken, wie wenig er eigentlich über Dich weiß. Und es hat für gewöhnlich seinen Grund, dass man zur Hälfte aller geladenen Gäste den Rest vom Jahr über keinerlei Kontakt hat. Weihnachtsmusik ist scheiße. Bäume im Haus sind oberscheiße. Ich brauche keine Socken, meine verdammten Bücher kann ich mir selber kaufen und inzwischen leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert und fliegen ins All - ich brauche auch keinen lieben Gott und keinen Weihnachtsgottesdienst.

Aber Winter mag ich. Schnee ist toll. Mit Schnee sieht alles besser aus. Die Landschaft. Die Straßen. Paris Hilton. Kinder machen im Park Schnee-Engel und ich stehe daneben und mache die gelben Heiligenscheine. Nirgends laufen hässliche, viel zu fette Tussis mit Tank-tops und hotpants rum, man sieht keine Arschgeweihe und es gibt keine verdammten Stechmücken, Wespen und anderes, blödes Getier. Und vor meinem Fenster fallen Kinder und alte Leute auf die Fresse. Winter rockt!


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

Gut daß ich mit Berserkerkitten nicht feiern muß...da würde einem ja alles verdorben


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was soll man sonst einem 8-jährigen schenken, der wirklich alles an Spielzeug besitzt, aber an Büchern kein Interesse zeigt?



Trotzdem ein Buch kaufen und das Interesse fördern 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Weihnachten finde ich zum Kotzen. Die kitschige Dekoration, die nervige Verwandschaft und jeder demonstriert mit total bescheuerten Geschenken, wie wenig er eigentlich über Dich weiß. Und es hat für gewöhnlich seinen Grund, dass man zur Hälfte aller geladenen Gäste den Rest vom Jahr über keinerlei Kontakt hat. Weihnachtsmusik ist scheiße. Bäume im Haus sind oberscheiße. Ich brauche keine Socken, meine verdammten Bücher kann ich mir selber kaufen und inzwischen leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert und fliegen ins All - ich brauche auch keinen lieben Gott und keinen Weihnachtsgottesdienst.
> 
> Aber Winter mag ich. Schnee ist toll. Mit Schnee sieht alles besser aus. Die Landschaft. Die Straßen. Paris Hilton. Kinder machen im Park Schnee-Engel und ich stehe daneben und mache die gelben Heiligenscheine. Nirgends laufen hässliche, viel zu fette Tussis mit Tank-tops und hotpants rum, man sieht keine Arschgeweihe und es gibt keine verdammten Stechmücken, Wespen und anderes, blödes Getier. Und vor meinem Fenster fallen Kinder und alte Leute auf die Fresse. Winter rockt!



Irgendwie sehr coole Zusammenfassung die du da gemacht hast.


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nirgends laufen hässliche, viel zu fette Tussis mit Tank-tops und hotpants rum, man sieht keine Arschgeweihe



Das denkst du. Es gibt auch bauchfreie, kurze Jäckchen mit Plüsch oder Pelz an der Kapuze. Und manche Damen hält auch Schnee und Eis nicht davon ab, kurze Röcke ohne Strumpfhose zu tragen oder ihre Unterwäsche rausblitzen zu lassen. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie man das ohne Blasenentzündung überlebt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das denkst du. Es gibt auch bauchfreie, kurze Jäckchen mit Plüsch oder Pelz an der Kapuze. Und manche Damen hält auch Schnee und Eis nicht davon ab, kurze Röcke ohne Strumpfhose zu tragen oder ihre Unterwäsche rausblitzen zu lassen. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie man das ohne Blasenentzündung überlebt.



Ähm, wo trifft man diese Spezies an? Dass man die von Frühjahr bis Herbst sieht, klar, aber im Winter? Die Nieren lassen grüßen...


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ähm, wo trifft man diese Spezies an? Dass man die von Frühjahr bis Herbst sieht, klar, aber im Winter? Die Nieren lassen grüßen...



Eigentlich überall. In der Stadt, auf dem Uni-Campus und so weiter. Und falls jetzt wieder jemand auf den Ruhrpott schimpfen will, von wegen "Klar, nur Asis dort!": diese Damen habe ich schon im letzten Jahr in Stuttgart, Karlsruhe und Umgebung angetroffen. Und dort war es sogar noch kälter, als hier in der Ggegend.


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Viel text



Absolut meine Meinung!! Endlich jemand der die Wahrheit spricht schreibt. Hab es noch nie mit Weihnachten gehabt und werd es auch nie mögen. Vermutlich sind die aufgezwungenen Verwandtschaftsbesuche von früher schuld, dass ich da so eine Abneigung gegen entwickelt habe. Silvester mag ich übrigens auch nicht ...und gelber Schnee ist bahh...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nirgends laufen hässliche, viel zu fette Tussis mit Tank-tops und hotpants rum, man sieht keine Arschgeweihe




ähmmm....aber sowas auch nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eigentlich überall. In der Stadt, auf dem Uni-Campus und so weiter. Und falls jetzt wieder jemand auf den Ruhrpott schimpfen will, von wegen "Klar, nur Asis dort!": diese Damen habe ich schon im letzten Jahr in Stuttgart, Karlsruhe und Umgebung angetroffen. Und dort war es sogar noch kälter, als hier in der Ggegend.



Achso, Karlsruhe. Nun, das allerdings stimmt. Bin da auch oft, dort sieht man die tatsächlich. Aber hier nahe Luxemburg eher nicht.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich weiß nicht, wie man sich bei so einem Anblick beschweren kann!


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie man sich bei so einem Anblick beschweren kann!



Ich finde die Handtasche nicht schön! Und die dunklen Haaransätze auch nicht!


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde die Handtasche nicht schön! Und die dunklen Haaransätze auch nicht!



Ok sieht alles ein bißchen billig aus, aber Man(n) kann sich in diesem Fall nicht beschweren, wobei es mir natürlich völlig egal ist ob die sich jetzt ne Lungenentzündung holt oder nicht


----------



## Fauzi (2. Dezember 2010)

Und in Wahrheit ist es ein Kerl :joke:


----------



## Jester (2. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde die Handtasche nicht schön! Und die dunklen Haaransätze auch nicht!



Was für ne Handtasche?


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Weihnachten finde ich zum Kotzen. Die kitschige Dekoration, die nervige Verwandschaft und jeder demonstriert mit total bescheuerten Geschenken, wie wenig er eigentlich über Dich weiß. Und es hat für gewöhnlich seinen Grund, dass man zur Hälfte aller geladenen Gäste den Rest vom Jahr über keinerlei Kontakt hat. Weihnachtsmusik ist scheiße. Bäume im Haus sind oberscheiße. Ich brauche keine Socken, meine verdammten Bücher kann ich mir selber kaufen und inzwischen leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert und fliegen ins All - ich brauche auch keinen lieben Gott und keinen Weihnachtsgottesdienst.



alsoooooo....
1) Kitsch is always in the eye of the Betrachter!
2) Ebay hilft aus aus unpassenden Geschenken Kohle zu machen
3) Macht es Sinn die nervige Verwandtschaft einmal im Jahr zu sehen, sonst kann man die verwandtschaftsfreie Zeit gar nicht richtig würdigen
4) Es gibt richtig gute Weihnachtsmusik !!
5) Auch der Baum im Haus kann sein ohne Pflanzen zu morden
6) Natürlich brauchts du Socken!!. Ansonsten wüürdest du die die Zehen abfrieren udn die Allgemeinheit mit Krankenkassenkosten belasten (Krawatten und Feuerzeuge brauchst du übrigens auch!!)
7) Ich mach das so, die verdammten Bücher kaufe ich mir selber und die weniger verdammten lass ich mir schenken
8) Grade wenn man ins All fliegt baucht man den lieben Gotte besonders, was da alles passieren kann bei.
9) Und den Weihnachtsgottesdienst kann man auch alternativ gestalten.

In dem Sinne HO..fucking..HO


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> alsoooooo....
> 1) Kitsch is always in the eye of the Betrachter!
> 2) Ebay hilft aus aus unpassenden Geschenken Kohle zu machen
> 3) Macht es Sinn die nervige Verwandtschaft einmal im Jahr zu sehen, sonst kann man die verwandtschaftsfreie Zeit gar nicht richtig würdigen
> ...



LOL! Geil! 
Danke dafür! Dem ist nichs hinzuzufügen! ^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aber Winter mag ich. Schnee ist toll. Mit Schnee sieht alles besser aus. Die Landschaft. Die Straßen. Paris Hilton. Kinder machen im Park Schnee-Engel und ich stehe daneben und mache die gelben Heiligenscheine. Nirgends laufen hässliche, viel zu fette Tussis mit Tank-tops und hotpants rum, man sieht keine Arschgeweihe und es gibt keine verdammten Stechmücken, Wespen und anderes, blödes Getier. Und vor meinem Fenster fallen Kinder und alte Leute auf die Fresse. Winter rockt!



hahahaha xD Genial ;D


Und verdammt, Ohrchen hat es sogar nochmal getoppt xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 9) Und den Weihnachtsgottesdienst kann man auch alternativ gestalten.



Wie heißt der Junge? Das ist ab sofort mein Vorbild.


----------

